# ATV Plow



## TreysPlowing (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey I have a 2009 Polaris Sportsman 500 ho and am just getting started. I will be plowing residential drives and was wondering your thoughts on a Cycle Country 60" poly plow with the front mount. Thanks, Trey


----------



## sm04257 (Dec 19, 2009)

i use a moose plow mounted on the front of my honda and it does great. never used the poly plow


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

how Many drive are you doing?

what is the amount of snow?

there are threads on her about front mount VS the traditional Mid mount design.

the skinny of it is most think the front mount adds more stress to the front component's of your ATV.

if your plow goes on 1 time and stay on for the rest of winter the Mid mount is better spreads the abuse of pushing snow to the mid point of your ATV frame. the front mount front of your frame takes all the abuse.

when blade raised the weight of the blade is on the front of ATV for both front and mid mount.

if your gonna plow snow and when done take blade off and go ride around and due this 10-20 times a winter go with front mount makes on/off super easy.

poly plow will due just fine I think


just my off the hip thoughts.


----------



## TreysPlowing (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm not doing very many drives and I plan on taking it off and riding. We get about 10-12 4" snows and only 2-3 6-10" snows here.


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

Quick question, how much do you guys charge for using an ATV with plow?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

sublime68charge;1855779 said:


> how Many drive are you doing?
> 
> what is the amount of snow?
> 
> ...


add one thing 
Midmount wont raise as high has front mount plow well my old 98 model CC wont


----------



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

I have 3 cycle country plows and would highly recommend them! I have heard that the moose plows are also good, but I don't have any experience with them personally. 

I really like that the cycle country plows are mid mount and hard to mess up if you hit a curb or anything else harder then a big pile of snow. We tried a front mount plow (i forget the brand now) and the frame was bent/tweaked on the first time it went out. Cycle country plows are very simple. Ive taken them all apart many times, bent and welded parts back together that had been tweaked a little, and they're good to go for another year. My oldest one is going to be on its 7th season this year! Its only had cutting edges and trip springs replaced. BTW I run 48" width. Fits nicely on residential sidewalks. 

Maybe someday Ill try a moose plow, but for now Im good. A boss ATV plow would be awesome, but employees can't be trusted with really nice things and I have a feeling they would break them.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

ive had the same warn non provantage plow now on 3 hondas.its
a mid mount and it lifts plenty high enough. how high do you need
to go?i use a 48" because any wider tears up the grass on our
sidewalks. a couple extra passes on a drive doesnt take that long.
pretty simple plow and has been very rugged.


----------

